# Firestone Pilot--More info?



## firepilot (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi I have a Firestone Pilot which is red, white, and blue. It is all original and was my grandfather's bike.

It has Torrington #8 pedals, 26 x 2.125 tires, front and back lights, and a rack.

Does anyone have a clue as to who made the bike and during what year? Any information is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 30, 2010)

looks like an elgin, and looks complete original very nice bike and def a keeper especially being your grandfathers, i wish my grandfather kept his ballooners but he always had to have the new models so i have his 5spd


----------



## firepilot (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'll see if I can find an Elgin pic that is similar. Any clue about approximate year and/or model?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2010)

there used to be a guy here who had all the Firestone catalogs for your Murray made late '40's Firestone.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice ride! Wax it and ride it!


----------



## firepilot (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm still looking at the bike and digesting information. I found some Firestone catalogs from the early 1940s but nothing later. I have listed more information. Does the red, white, and blue coloring have something to do  with the war? I appreciate any help in trying to establish a date and have looked at the Murray Date information--it's earlier than those listed (I think).


Firestone Pilot
Pedals:  Torrington #8 pedals; Black; Block Swivel
Front Tire: Firestone High Speed 26 x 2.125
Back Tire: Capri 26 x 2.125 
Front Hub: New Departure; Model D; Made in U.S.A.
Rear Hub: New Departure-W; Made in U.S.A.
Brake: New Departure
Front Light: Delta Elec. Co.; Marion, Ind.; Made in U.S.A.
Back Reflector: Deep Red Cone Non-electric; “Cat’s Eye or Torpedo?”
Valve Stem Cap: Cleveland
Reflector: Delta Elec. Co.; Marion Ind.; Made in U.S.A.; a-1932; Oval Deep Red
Rack: Six holes
Sprocket: 26 teeth
Crank Underside Serial Number:  42695; 179-6-24x2; 9-A-3
​
Thank you the help thus far...


----------



## firepilot (Jul 1, 2010)

@ Scott (37Fleetwood I'm still looking for Murray or Firestone late 1940's catalog per suggestion. Any idea where I might find some? 

When thinking more about the bike, I not sure my grandfather would have bought it after the war--he was busy with kids and a family. Could it be pre-war or during the war? I can post pictures of any part of bike if it's helpful.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## firepilot (Jul 1, 2010)

@ Patrick (Militarymonark Why do you think Elgin vs. maybe a Mercury (Murray). Also the serial number seams weird. I've only run into one other on the intertubes with similar serial # (Numbering on crank bracket are: 9A4 179-6-21X2 11 8 79 ).

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## firepilot (Jul 1, 2010)

@schwinndoggy: Yes, I'd like to ride it. The last time I actually was on it, I was a teenager over thirty years ago. Before any waxing, I'd to at least clean the grime off. It will be a nice change from the mountain bike.

Thanks for the positive vibes...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 2, 2010)

firepilot said:


> @ Patrick (Militarymonark Why do you think Elgin vs. maybe a Mercury (Murray). Also the serial number seams weird. I've only run into one other on the intertubes with similar serial # (Numbering on crank bracket are: 9A4 179-6-21X2 11 8 79 ).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.




That style Elgin was also made by Murray.


----------

